# Post Your Favorite Pornstars



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*

[HIDE="100000"]There are several which I like, mostly amatures though. A couple of my HS friends put on good shows, they charge though.[/HIDE]


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*



A Random Person said:


> **** hidden content ****


Aww come on!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*



KnightMace said:


> Aww come on!


lol... you can't read it? I will give you another one.

[HIDE="50000"]I like younger stars personally, don't know why, maybe it is because they are more likely to be virgins? I guess I have a defleuration fettish.[/HIDE]


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*

lol are you doing it on purpose it keeps coming up with Hidden Block (50000 post(s) are required, you have 6515):
You do not have sufficient rights to see the hidden data contained here.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*



KnightMace said:


> lol are you doing it on purpose it keeps coming up with Hidden Block (50000 post(s) are required, you have 6515):
> You do not have sufficient rights to see the hidden data contained here.


If you saw what was hidden in that post your mind and any innocence you have left would be gone......


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*










Let the pigeons loose!


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*

Alexis Texas 
Tori Black
Kagney Linn Karter
Jenny Hendrix
Amy Reid
Rachel Starr
etc.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*



KnightMace said:


> lol are you doing it on purpose it keeps coming up with Hidden Block (50000 post(s) are required, you have 6515):
> You do not have sufficient rights to see the hidden data contained here.


TBH it is a list of freaks of porn site. Once I saw those I have NEVER watched again.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*

Silvia saint, Lanny Barbie, Alexis Texas , Tera Patrick, Jenna Jameson.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*



NasJayz said:


> Silvia saint, Lanny Barbie, Alexis Texas , Tera Patrick, Jenna Jameson.


Man, you need to update that list. Bunch of over the hill pornstars there :side:

I enjoy watching amateurs more then pornstars these days tbh. Or at least girls that aren't "mainstream".


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*

*Porn does nothing for me... I know that may surprise some people here but it's a total shoot.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*

Lisa Ann
Julia Ann
Rachel Starr
Sienna West
Mariah Milano 
Olivia O'Lovely
Jenna Haze


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*

Audrey Bitoni
Lilly Thai
Rachel Starr
Kristal Summers
Candice Nicole 
Lacey Duvalle
Amy Reid


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*

Jenaveve Jolie.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*

And how could I forget my favorite? 


The beautiful Francesca Le:



Oh yes, yes you would in a heartbeat. :sex




Edited by Croft


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*

Aletta Ocean, Sasha Gray...


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*

Eva Angelina, enough said.

Also I like Brittney Skye and Bree Olson. There is another one, can't think of her name, lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*



stevefox1200 said:


> If you saw what was hidden in that post your mind and any innocence you have left would be gone......


OH THANKS GOD



A Random Person said:


> TBH it is a list of freaks of porn site. Once I saw those I have NEVER watched again.


and you were gonna trick me into seeing them!


----------



## thefutureindustry (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*

alexis texas, julia bond, soolin kelter, sasha grey, bobbi starr, lacey duvalle, jenna haze, audrey bitoni, aletta ocean ann marie rios, bree olsen, alexis amore, renae cruz, hilary scott, black angelika, asa akira, soolin kelter and eva angelina. enough? good, i think i may have a problem


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*

Alexis Texas seem to be very popular on WF.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*

Ashlynn Brooke, Kinzie Kenner, Audrey Bitoni.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't care for porn, its just so corny. But, go over to PornHub or Redtube and watch some amateur porn or something.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Krystal Steal, Kagney Linn Karter and Gianna Michaels.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

bruteshot74 said:


> I enjoy watching amateurs more then pornstars these days tbh. Or at least girls that aren't "mainstream".


fuck, we need to stop being so alike. 


anyway, favourite atm probably be bree olsen, ashlynn brooke, holly wellin and i have a weird thing for gianna michaels.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Peter NORTH.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Jenna Haze, Alexis Amore, Shyla Stlez, Eva Ellington, Savannah Stern


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alexis Texas
Jayden Jaymes 
Tori Black
Phoenix Marie 
Gracie Glam
Brooke Lee Adams


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Ron Jeremy, Tommy Salami, Your Mom...


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

THE STARR
TORI
ANGEL 'CHERYL' BLACK
TANYA JAMES
THE FOXXX
THE ROXXX

also a shout of to my retired bitches, lichelle and krystal, thank you.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Bree Olsen or Ashlynn Brooke.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bree Olson:sex


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't really get Bree Olson. She is rather hot but she can't act for shit (I have a weird thing for plot) and sometimes I question her. 

On topic I prefer the some of less popular ones often from Europe
Avy Lee Roth 
Katja Kassin 

I also like Torri Black but she burns you out FAST (her talk is nice at first but over time no)

Sasha Grey and Cody Lane for the popular side (both have been a roll lately)


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Emma Starr.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I really don't have a favorite but I watch it all the time. I like the mature ladies who are older, no lie. There's this great pay site I found but it's a pay site and I'm still not sure if I wanna pay some porn site and get a recurring charge. A lot of the pornstars all seem to look the same and I don't really pay attention to the names from today. For the most part the ones I like watching today are for the very nasty rough BJ's some of the lesser known woman in porn give.

I'm more of a VINTAGE guy LOL.

Kay Parker
Keisha
Tracy Lords
Vanessa Del Rio
Leanna Heart

And the best Male Pornstar of all time is Marc Wallace.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Maria Ozawa  makes me feel gay :]~


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Austin Kincaid
Rikki Raxx
Texas Presley
Savannah Gold


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Tori Black, Alexis Texas & Jenny Hendrix.


----------



## MattCharles (Apr 30, 2010)

Eva Angelina and Bree Olsen


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Johnny Sins.


Oh you mean female?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Eva Angelina
Eve Lawrence
Jenna Haze
Stoya
Gianna Michaels
Krystal Steal


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Eva Angelina and nothing else. She's a saint.

EDIT- Oh, and Aliana Luv. I'd fuck her 'till she screamed so loud her glasses shattered.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> THE STARR
> TORI
> ANGEL 'CHERYL' BLACK
> TANYA JAMES
> ...


She roxxx my soxxx.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I do watch porn. But I don't have a favourite porn star, I can't even remember who I've seen and who I haven't to be honest.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Bree Olsen... and I think her name's Avy Scott.


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I really don't have a favorite but I watch it all the time. I like the mature ladies who are older, no lie. There's this great pay site I found but it's a pay site and I'm still not sure if I wanna pay some porn site and get a recurring charge. A lot of the pornstars all seem to look the same and I don't really pay attention to the names from today. For the most part the ones I like watching today are for the very nasty rough BJ's some of the lesser known woman in porn give.
> 
> I'm more of a VINTAGE guy LOL.
> 
> ...


Isn't that the guy who gave AIDS to several female performers?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Stevencc said:


> I do watch porn. But I don't have a favourite porn star, I can't even remember who I've seen and who I haven't to be honest.


Yeah that seems like the best answer of this thread so far. The only difference between us is I don't actually have many favorites. I just watch them all the time.



HarryAngel said:


> Isn't that the guy who gave AIDS to several female performers?


Yes it is, he's HIV positive. I like the guy because I look a little bit like him from his early work.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Alexis Texas
Tori Black
Zuzana Zeleznovova
Nikki Nova
Jenna Haze


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Just to be different I'll name my favourite British ones:

McKenzie Lee
Tanya Tate
Keisha Kane
Syren Sexton
Sophie Dee
Angel Long


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Selena Steele. Gotta dig the milfs.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Holy shit. I totally forgot about Lanny Barby. Her too. :yum:


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Gauge
Ashley Blue
Daphne Rosen
Audrey Hollander
Sky Lopez
Asia Carerra

And the countless amateurs on Xtube.

There's more, I just don't remember porn stars much.


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

Eva Angelina, Bree Olsen , and Hanna Hilton.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Dream Kelly

Shyla Jennings


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kinzie Kenner
Bree Olsen
Lela Star before she turned into a trout.
Teagan Presley's older stuff before she decided she didn't like food.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Alexis Texas has never done anything for me. The best white ass belongs to Brianna Love; the best black ass belongs to the stunning Sydney Capri.

Others:

Luscious Lopez
Jewel de Nyle
Carmella Bing
Amber Micheals
Lisa Ann
Francesca Le
Stacey Silver
Gabriella Kerez
Madison Parker
Julie Meadows
Taylor Rain
Monica Santhiago
Nina Mercedez


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> i have a weird thing for gianna michaels.


Who doesn't man. She looks like she'd be a lot of fun.


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

Ill just add a new name to the mix. I find Allyssa Hall to be quite adorable.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alektra Blue
Jayden James
Rachel Roxx


----------



## Psycho911 (Dec 27, 2007)

Daisy Marie


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Your Favorite Pornstars*



KnightMace said:


> Alexis Texas seem to be very popular on WF.


I don't see the big deal about her.


I'd add Gianna Michaels to my list because she'd look so fun to fuck.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Jenna Haze
Eva Angelina
Alexis Texas
Renae Cruz
Gianna Michaels
Haley Paige (RIP)
Hannah Hilton

These come into my mind in an instant.

Oh and if you wanna see some good German stuff, just look for Tyra Misoux and Anja Laval.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lisa Ann
Gianna Michaels 
Eva Angelina 
Carmella Bing 
Priya Rai 
Ashlynn Brooke 
Nikki Benz 
Audrey Bitoni


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ron Jeremy, obviously.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Dylan Ryder is worth a mention also.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Rachel Roxx, Kimberly Cole


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

In a few categories lol

Kinda Big ones :
Flower Tucci***
Cassandra Calogera
Lisa Sparxxx
Gianna Michaels
Sophie Dee*

Normal-ish size ones :
Taryn Thomas
Nikki Rhodes
Destiny St. Claire**

Petite ones :
Joselyn Pink* / ** 
Georgia southe**
Cytherea
Deja Daire**

MILFS :
Liza Harper**
Lisa Ann
Vanessa Videl
Daryl Hannah (Spelling?)

*I hate that she got boob implants 
**I hate that there isn't alot of stuff featuring them out there 
***#1 Favorite


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Beasty Arsenal™ said:


> Dylan Ryder is worth a mention also.


Oh yes, How could I forget


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

KingTaker said:


> Alexis Texas
> Tori Black
> *Zuzana Zeleznovova*
> Nikki Nova
> Jenna Haze


Shes so sexy.


My Faves:

Zafira
Cindy Hope
Melissa Ann Rios
Mary Jane
Brianna Lee
Adriana Deville
Rachel Roxxx
Rachel Starr
Ginger B
Angel Dark
Eva Angelina
Susana Spears
Jenaveve Jolie
Lexi Diamond
Nikki Rhodes
Carolyn Reese
Asa Akira
Raven Riley
Sandee Westgate


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Rachel Starr
Eva Angelina
Jenna Jameson
Chasey Lain
Gianna Michaels
Cherokee
Roxy Reynolds
Rachel Roxxx
Jenna Haze
Jill Kelly


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

Hannah Harper,Sunrise Adams and Katie Morgan.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Brooke Skye

Kasia

Raven Riley


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

perverts:side:
I prefer my girlfriend...do tend to go on pornhub when she's not around and check the amateurs out though, feels more real


----------



## M.K. (Mar 12, 2006)

Sandra Romain. The best.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I just like pussy. Big names don't phase me as long as the chick is hot. But Faye Reagan is the hottest thing going right now. Move over Liz Vicious.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gianna Michaels

Me and her can do things son!


----------



## Khali (Jul 1, 2006)

this is not pg.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't really know the names of many porn stars bar the super famous ones. It's just one emotionally damaged whore to the next for me.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

To be honest, I have no one particular porn star that is a favorite. In fact, I loathe most "porn stars" for their ridiculously huge breasts and lousy acting skills. I'd much rather just go to PornHub or RedTube and watch the amateur or highest rated. Balloon tits aren't friends of mine.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

M.K. said:


> Sandra Romain. The best.


This is backed hard.

I also think Isis Love, Brooke Haven and Cherokee (the white girl not the black one) are awesome


----------



## LOU (Jul 28, 2006)

Deauxma
Shyla Stylez
Diamond Foxxx
Holly Halston
Dylan Ryder
Sienna West
Carmella Bing
Felony Foreplay
Sara Jay
Ava Lauren


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

LOU said:


> Deauxma
> Shyla Stylez
> Diamond Foxxx
> Holly Halston
> ...


*Felony Foreplay sounds like something they would come up with in Wrestlelicous. *


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

EVAN STONE
Mel Gibson
The city of Cleveland


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Rachel Starr
Dylan Ryder
Carmella Bing
Alanah Rae

Then the likes of Rachel Roxxx, Kylee Strutt, Lisa Ann, Lezley Zen, Savannah Gold, Madelyn Marie. Fake tits ftw. 8*D


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Liz Vicious.
Your Mom.

I prefer amateur camwhores personally (on a purely dispassionate artistic level of course).


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

alexis texas is by far the best. Tori Black, Kagney Linn Karter, Rachel Starr, Jenny Hendrix, there are so many!!


----------



## Crys134 (Mar 5, 2007)

Jean Val Jean, Evan Stone.

Surprisingly I'm not that into the chicks in porn.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Tory Black
Rebecca Linares
Brianna Love
Katie Gold
Marie Luv
Roxxy Reynolds
Tyla Wynn
Tianna Lynn
Vanessa Lane
Jenny Hendrix
Audry Bitoni
Sasha Grey
Sandra Romain
Daisy Marie
Jayden James
Kristina Rose
Savanna Gold
Eva Angelina
Havanna Ginger
Phoenix Marie
Tory Lane

I'll stop here it would just take forever..


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Raven Riley
Eva Angelina
Jada Fire
Aletta Ocean
Audrey Bitoni
Priya Rai
Lisa Lee


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Raven Riley
Eva Angelina
Jada Fire
Aletta Ocean
Audrey Bitoni
Priya Rai
Lisa Lee
Carmella Bing


----------



## Seeret (May 1, 2006)

Nikki Rhodes, Isis Taylor & Ashlynn Brooke - WIN!

Ooh and check out Chloe Lamb, as good an amateur as you're gonna get.


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Tory Black
> Rebecca Linares
> Brianna Love
> Katie Gold
> ...


Hmmmm, I think we go to the same porn sites.


----------



## dinkibass (May 20, 2008)

Cytheria, tyler faith


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Always been a fan of Riley Shy and Hannah Hilton


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Francesca Le- I don't know if anybody has said her yet but she has to be one of the hottest woman I've ever seen in my life. She is right up there with the best of them as far as her "talents" go. She even acts in most of her porn films that I've watched her in. She's a brunette Latina and the finest looking one at that.


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Francesca Le- I don't know if anybody has said her yet but she has to be one of the hottest woman I've ever seen in my life. She is right up there with the best of them as far as her "talents" go. She even acts in most of her porn films that I've watched her in. She's a brunette Latina and the finest looking one at that.


I love Latina's so after I read this I just had to check her out, and she's pretty hot.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Candace Cage
Rachel Starr
Jenny Hendrix


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

tombo2326 said:


> Always been a fan of *Riley Shy* and Hannah Hilton


She's awesome.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Alexis Texas is easily the best :yum:
Jayden Jaymes
lisa ann


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Shyla Fuckin' Stylez.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

My friends mum.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

audrey bitoni
shyla stylez
nikki benz
carmella bing
eva angelina
alanah rae
madison ivy
morgan layne


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Bartman said:


> audrey bitoni
> shyla stylez
> nikki benz
> carmella bing
> ...


A man of excellent taste. All of those are bangers.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Walls Of Mike said:


> My friends mum.


:lmao

name
?


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

I am my favourite pornstar.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

My favorite ebony pornstars: Carmen Hayes, Vanessa Blue, Jada Fire, Kitten, and Pinky
My favorite caucasian pornstars: Gianna Michaels, Bunny De La Cruz, Sara Jay, and Claire Dames


----------



## superlove29 (Mar 12, 2010)

James May.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't care much for the ultra-fake high production value porn of today.. but two that have caught my eye are Gianna Michaels & Aurora Jolie/Nikara.. amazing bodies.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ron Jeremy, obviously.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Sophie Dee is a real dirty bitch.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Hamada said:


> Sophie Dee is a real dirty bitch.


Gonna have to rep you for that one. I need to find where such British women are located in our own country.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Wales, apparently. At least according to her Wikipedia.



> Sophie Dee (born January 17, 1984 in Llanelli, Wales, United Kingdom) is a British pornographic actress.[1] She entered the adult film industry in 2005, and has since appeared in over 200 movies.[1]


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Ava Rose, Carmen Kinsley


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Hamada said:


> Wales, apparently. At least according to her Wikipedia.


Yeah she's Welsh. As is Isabel Ice, who is as dirty, though not as attractive.

Welsh women are pretty forward from my experience there. Especially in the valleys and outside of the major towns.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I love Wales. Great place. In terms of women, I find that they usually fall into two categories. Either very forward, or very timid. I think Sophie Dee falls into the former.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

My favorites off the top of my head

Rachel Starr
Audrey Bitoni
Natasha(Brazilian)
Carla Cox(Czech)
Aletta Ocean(Hungarian)
Madison Parker(Hungarian)
Joyce Oliveria(Brazilian)
Rebeca Linares
Lela Star(2006-2007 era)
Nicole Ray
Misty Stone
Tori Black
Ava Rose
Jessica Taylor(Brazilian)
Mayara Shelson(Brazilian)
Tanner Mayes
Evanni Solei

Just a few....


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^avid porn watcher? lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've only seen one scene with her but Nicole Ray has a bangin' all natural body.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Alexis Texas, Lisa Ann, Jayden James, Amy Reid, Aletta Ocean, Kelly Divine, and Mariah Milano. Most of them have one ASSet that I love about them.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

My list off the top of my head, with categories lol

*ASS CATEGORY:*

Rachel Starr- one of the best asses
Jayden James- another big ass! wow
Lisa Ann- Milf, hot ass big boobs
Alexis Texas -blond with great ass
Cherokee -built and sexy
Luscious Lopez-not that pretty but ass makes up for it, wow
Brianna Love- sexy little tits with big ass


*PETITE HOTTIES:*

Hillary Scott
Sasha Grey
Micah Moore
Lela Star (before implants)
Stephanie Kane -very pretty
Kacey Jordan- hot lil tiny blond

*MILF*
Deaumax
Nina Hartley

*BIG NATURAL TITS:*
Selena Castro -OMG, huggge nice big natural tits
Kristy Klenot- Hottt
Gina Michaels
Cassandra Calogera
Sara Stone


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I would totally wreck Ashlynn Brooke.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Everybody needs to get on Francesca Le ASAP.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Enigma said:


> I would totally wreck Ashlynn Brooke.


Oh Fuck yes!!!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

its177 said:


>


Is that what Lela Star looks like now? If not, then I have no idea who that is. If so, then I was never a big fan of hers anyway, but she has seriously fucked herself up.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

lets see

claire dames
alexsis texas
jewel de'nyle(wish she would come back)
nina hartley(super MILF)
jade hsu
gianna michaels
lela star
BABALAU!!!
delanie
loona luxx
BELLADONNA!!!
jada fire
savanna(r.i.p)
teegan presley
cherokee d'ass
georgia peach
ryan conner
candy cotton
aurora snow(not the prettiest broad, but good jesus she can suck some cock)
i could go on for days honestly


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Oh Fuck yes!!!


who wouldn't


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Adrianna Nicole
Alektra Blue
Alexis Texas
Alicia Rhodes
Allysin Chaines
Amber Michaels
Angel Eyes
Angelina Valentine
Anna Malle
Arianna Jollee
Ashlynn Brooke
Autumn Austin
Ava Devine
Avena Lee
Avy Scott

That's for the letter A, next should come soon.*


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lela Star
Or
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-raYG9eS_xw


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

LegendofBaseball said:


> *Adrianna Nicole*


+ 1 rep. Oh hell yeah.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ColeStar said:


> Is that what Lela Star looks like now? If not, then I have no idea who that is. If so, then I was never a big fan of hers anyway, but she has seriously fucked herself up.


so yuck


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

Here is a better pic of her. In a fucking heart beat.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

PWG Six said:


> Here is a better pic of her. In a fucking heart beat.


when was this taken?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

To bring up a point, where are the pictures?


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

virus21 said:


> To bring up a point, where are the pictures?


I barelly got that picture up. Most people probably try but start playing with themselves and never get to it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PWG Six said:


> I barelly got that picture up. Most people probably try but start playing with themselves and never get to it.


Will power. Besides couldn't they do it after thier "happy time"


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Will power. Besides couldn't they do it after thier "happy time"


True lol, anyways I will post a few pics of my favorite porn star. I just need to find a few pics of her. We need to spice this thread up.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

PWG Six said:


> I barelly got that picture up. Most people probably try but start playing with themselves and never get to it.


Lol...


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Isis Taylor
Cody Lane
Brandi Love
Kristal Summers
Raven Riley
Priya Rai
Nikki Benz
Rachel Starr
Lisa Daniels
Rachel Roxx
Mariah Miliano (sp?)


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

I really love Latina's so my favorite pornstar is Jenaveve Jolie. If she ever gets stuck in Arizona, I will help her out lol.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

You guys actually have favorite ones. I just go on and watch the first video that has a woman I like.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PWG Six said:


> True lol, anyways I will post a few pics of my favorite porn star. I just need to find a few pics of her. We need to spice this thread up.


Way ahead of you


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

Liar, I posted mine first lol.

Who is that though?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PWG Six said:


> Liar, I posted mine first lol.
> 
> Who is that though?


I was in the middle of doing it when you posted.

Which one?


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

The first one?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PWG Six said:


> The first one?


Audrey Bitoni


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Well you guys spiced this thread up.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

I have sooo many favs but these are my two favs. Alexis Texas and Tori Black

Tori Black









Brianna Love & Alexis Texas










this thread is getting good!!


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

Tori black is like a legend in the business.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Lela Star got ass implants and has the nastiest scar:

http://i32.tinypic.com/vowop2.png


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmmm, where to begin.

Daisy Marie
Jenaveve Jolie
Carmen Luvana
Lacey Duvalle
Kira Kener (oldie)
Shyla Stylez
Gianna Michaels 
Madison Scott
Gina Lynn
Katie Morgan
Priya Rai

I can think of more but that's just off the top.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WWF said:


> Lela Star got ass implants and has the nastiest scar:
> 
> http://i32.tinypic.com/vowop2.png


pic has been deleted


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's still there


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

I cant see it either .


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

http://img43.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=71576_lela_122_7lo.jpg

???


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

I see it now. Damn, that scar ruined her ass. Its pretty big.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ass implants haha.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know why Lela went all cosmetic on herself. She was stunning before her surgeries. Now she looks like a clown.

To be fair to her though, that scar isn't nearly as bad now as it was in that picture. Over time scars fade. That will never go away completely, but it is far less noticeable now than it was there.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Brianna Love










Caroline Pierce










Ellie Idol










Austin Kincaid










Scarlett Pain










Madison Ivy


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

those pics.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

How the fuck did I forget DYLAN RYDER. Bitch is awesome.


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

Katsuni. Especially in Teachers.


Lanni Barbie
 

Lindsay Marie
 

Crystal Klein
 

Jesse Jane, although I don't like how fake her boobs look.
 

My new favorite is Kayden Kross.


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

Gianna Michaels








Carmella Bing








Tera Patrick


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah lela star was good pre-operation. now she fucking looks like shit. thumbs down.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

cirus21 who is in the 4th pic?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Ass implants haha.


Yeah i've been to strip clubs and have seen some massive asses due to ass implants. It's a pretty popular trend and in lots of strippers go to Mexico to get the ass implants done.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Dylan Ryder looks so much like this bitch I used to date :/


----------



## ICEMANGARAGE2008 (Jun 22, 2008)

holly madison


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

Julia Bond.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KnightMace said:


> Virus21 who is in the 4th pic?


Jenna Presley


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

SMD said:


> Julia Bond.


Julia Bond before the tattoos or it doesn't matter to you? She killed her looks with all those tattoos. A woman with too many tattoos on her body is a turn-off to me.


----------



## Lucasade (Feb 8, 2009)

I've always been a huge fan of Aurora Snow


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Fuck that last shot in a bikini is hot ^

It's amazing how many porn addicts are in the U.S., or the world in general.


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

Nina Hartley..i would tap that 24/7 never get bored of her !!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I'm really surprised this thread has gone 18 pages without some noob or troll posting a nude picture or a GIF of some random comedic porn scene.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

vanessa leon, girl is hot.


----------



## Iceman™ (Apr 10, 2006)

Ashlynn Brooke, Taylor Bow, and some Sasha Grey (depends how over-the-top she is). The rest I watch is Amateur.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Lexington Steele?


----------



## Crono_Biom (Sep 11, 2007)

Amy Reid and Dylan Riley.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Jenna Jameson


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

TCE said:


> Jenna Jameson


I'm not a big fan of the pornography but it's safe to say that this answer is LAME.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

If you ever saw her first porno shoot, you will know what I mean.^


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

posted mine earlier, thought i would igknowledge one of my favs just got implants.... Rebecca Linares!!


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

post some damn pictures. What, am I supposed to fap to words?


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

all the pics they have of them can't be posted in here. The pnly scene she has done with them i could find was a scene with Angelina Valentine..which imo was one of the hottest scenes i have ever seen before


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here you are Punk_4_Life














































LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL!!!!!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Punk_4_Life said:


> post some damn pictures. What, am I supposed to fap to words?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

lethal_assassin said:


>


DAMN 

That's a hot dude


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

My favorite porn star is Maria Ozawa born January 8, 1986, she's Mother is Japanese and her father is French Canadian. 

So Japanese mom + French/Canadian Dad

Equals....


----------



## chpunk (May 16, 2010)

shyla stylez


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Punk_4_Life said:


> post some damn pictures. What, am I supposed to fap to words?


If you wanted to fap go to another dam site, dont' do it on a wrasslin' site.


----------



## chpunk (May 16, 2010)

HarlemHeat said:


> If you wanted to fap go to another dam site, dont' do it on a wrasslin' site.


hahahha


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

HarlemHeat said:


> If you wanted to fap go to another dam site, dont' do it on a wrasslin' site.


What exactly do you think the Women of Wrestling section is here for then?


----------



## Maradona (Jun 29, 2010)

They all are my favorites.


----------



## xiomax (Mar 15, 2010)

Maria Ozawa *.*


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Stoya is still my favorite:










She was smart though and didn't star in eight billion porns.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Manuel Ferrara


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

kenjiharima said:


> My favorite porn star is Maria Ozawa born January 8, 1986, she's Mother is Japanese and her father is French Canadian.
> 
> So Japanese mom + French/Canadian Dad
> 
> Equals....


holy fuck thats hot..


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

anyone who chooses jenna jameson as their favorite pornstar of today really hasn't watched porn. she is fucking nasty lately and looks like a fish. i admit her early work was good though.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

Mr. Every Night said:


> anyone who chooses jenna jameson as their favorite pornstar of today really hasn't watched porn. she is fucking nasty lately and looks like a fish. i admit her early work was good though.


hm classy


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Austin Kincaid
Kagney Linn Karter
Rachel Starr
Madelyn Marie
Mikayla Mendes
Alanah Rae
Lezley Zen


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Allie Sin










Sophia Santi










Katja Kassin










Kinzie Kenner










Cherokee










Katie St. Ives












I love porn.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Currently, Isis Taylor knows how to make me go wild.










Just pure beauty and naughty.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*OG MUDBONE*










*FAYE REAGAN*


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

vicky vette i had an ex who was SO much like her


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

This topic is like Matt Hardy

IT WILL NOT DIE

when did we become so porn obsessed anyway?

it seems like every non wrestling topic has some type of porn reference

not that there is anything wrong with that


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Don't bumb old threads please.*


----------

